
Few testers have programming skills - feross
https://thenewstack.io/few-testers-have-programming-skills/
======
salawat
Article title and content seems to be at odds.

>The average developer says that fewer than half of the testers they work with
have no programming skills.

However, I do want to point out QA is not just "developers who work on test
frameworks" as some may think of them. There's a lot more to it than that.

As a QA, I typically find myself:

-Investigating the history of a feature or requirement -Investigating/Documenting how the "System" actually works and highlighting the differences between that and how people acting on it _think_ it works. -Investigating/Documenting the surface area of an implementation of a System Under Test/Test Framework in order to determine what direction of growth/refactor/new implementation that will generate the most value (wasted time reduction) -Formulating Test Plans fit to exercise the relevant surface area of a unit of work -Analyzing historicals to distill out trends with regards to the stability of the overall System and the network of interrelationships of it's parts as well as evaluating the SUT/Test Framework in terms of change in fitness for current business needs. -Troubleshooting communication problems, and making sure everyone is saying the same thing about the same thing. -nigh-futilely maintaining a cached index of the overall state of the system with a useful refresh period mentally, plus a network of people on whom to lean or contact in order to get problems enumerated, explained, escalated, or otherwise handled. Cross-departmental or otherwise. -Implementing/Architecting Test Automation and identifying/Documenting useful Troubleshooting and system introspection procedures. I.e. learning to speak the system's language.

On the other hand, I've been told I am not necessarily a representative sample
of a QA person though. I may actually be performing several other roles at the
same time such as Systems Analyst, Architect, etc...so there is that, but to
me it's all in the pursuit of assuring Quality...soooo... Yeah. The Quality
rabbit hole is deep and gets you just about anywhere if you take it seriously
enough.

(If you're wondering how I fit it all into a day, shhh! The only way I manage
it Thus far is not telling myself it's unreasonable.) That and lots and lots
of communication. If you're wondering how many people avail themselves of half
of what I do, the answer is mostly me, and generally any other QA's I'm
regularly working on a project with.

